# Iui



## Hubble24 (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi,I'm thinking about iui treatment @ origin. Would really appreciate hearing about others experiences with iui at origin.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

I am not in Ireland, nor used Origin, but there is this thread on Origin:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=282314.0


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Hubbie you can do iui in both rfc Belfast and craigavon fertility clinic depending on what catchment area you fall into for free onthe nhs. Have you tried other avenues? Clomid also is offered there before iui.


----------

